# All Time Record Stupidity For A Csr!!!!



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

My sister told me that while talking to the CSR to get her R15 activated, she was informed that if she did not keep the unit connected to a phone line that it would "burn out the unit in 60 days"!!!!!! Now of course my sister is not well enough versed in the facts of the matter and was a tiny bit concerned that there might be some truth to what this idiot had told her. I told her to just forget it, and just take it as proof that some CSRs are jackasses. Pat was a CSR for Bellsouth for 22+ years, and was most likely the only one with a brain, roflmbo.

Anyway........ It is frustrating. The ignorance just seems to go on and on and on and on..........


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

The Dish installer told me they were going to use the RG59 cable attached to my TV antenna. When I asked about the line loss, he told me they actually couldn't use RG59 because it would burn it out.

A Dish CSR told me my PVR transmitts a signal to the satelite.

;-O


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

[shaking head] [walking away]....

I just don't get it... why can't we get all these people on the same page, with the same... CORRECT information. It is not that hard. Do they just hire them, and not train them? In all honestly... DBS technology is not rocket science here.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you seen some of the crap that gets posted here, and people take it to heart like its gospel?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Have you seen some of the crap that gets posted here, and people take it to heart like its gospel?


That's why there are a lot of us that try to push the "preachers" off the box... 

If you think this forum, Tivocommunity.com, and dbsforums.com are bad....

Take a few minutes to look at forums.xbox.com

Now that is bad, as you are dealing with an average age of 15 probably... And some of the stuff posted is just blantent lies and incorrect statements over and over and over... Till people start quoting it as fact.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, bad information makes its way through installers as well...One tech will hear something from someone else, and then it will make its way throughout the office and treated as gospel. I spend a lot of my spare time (all 3 hours a week, lol) tracking down rumors and falsehoods. You're right, training is a huge issue on both ends, both customer service and installing.


----------

